# Tar and Insect Remover.



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,
In previous years when prepping the M/H for the new season, having either been too lazy or frozen to clean off all the dead insects & tar when I put it into storage, the job has always taken me ages.

Just used an Insect and Tar Remover in a black spray bottle from a maker called 'ASTONISH'.

I was mightily impressed with the speed with which it removed the gunge. Saved a lot of time and elbow grease.

Better still, only a quid from my local pound shop.

Seen it on sale for around £6 on Amazon!

Not seen any detrimental effects either on the fibreglass or the paintwork.

Hardly used any in cleaning marks from the entire van - loads left.

Hope this helps somebody.

Regards,

Roger


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry - I forgot - It does a marvellous job on black streaks as well!

Roger


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Let insects soak in plenty of water.
Rub off with a sponge

free,

Tar remover, 
WD 40 type product, you probably have a can in your mh, shed or garage.

Black streaks

Your good lady probably has a bottle of hard surface cleaner of some description under the sink. This will also aid the removal of insect carcasses.


dave p :lol:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

When I worked for Halfords many years ago, tar remover smelt remarkably like white spirit!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The insect remover from Lidl and Aldi works like magic on black streaks too, probably the same stuff - it's in a black bottle. It was 99p last time I bought any.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

paulmold said:


> When I worked for Halfords many years ago, tar remover smelt remarkably like white spirit!


It basically is.

dave p


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Just back from a couple of weeks away touring in France and, as usual, the front of the van is spattered with dead insects. As it's an A-class, the bonnet is glass fibre and that is always worse to clean than any metal bits. Have tried various insect removers over the years and they all seem to remove polish more effectively than insects. Is this inevitable? Or what am I doing wrong?

Also, they all advise you to spray it on to create a foam, but as the surfaces are near vertical it all immediately runs off - surely this must reduce its effectiveness?

Thought about the possibility of a fabric bonnet cover - prevention being better than cure - but that wouldn't help with the more inaccessible (also glass fibre) panel above the windscreen, or the corner panels either side of the bonnet. Perhaps clingfilm is the answer? Would it be worth buying shares in the company in hopes of recouping the amount one would use up?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Pard......spray on a cloth or brush and wipe on the bodywork :wink:


----------

